# Cervelo Gruppo and Components



## chefsaz (Aug 28, 2008)

If any was looking for a R3 groupset with FSA crank, and full Dura Ace 7800 package including front and rear derailleur, front and rear brakes, BB, Dura Ace levers, hoods, wiring, etc....,. easton circuit wheelset, FSA Stem, and Selle Italia Saddle. i took all these items off my 2008 Cervelo R3 and looking to sell these items as a whole or seperate except for the gruppo which needs to go mostly together. Nothing has been used, bought in December. I will have spec, pics, and any other info soon, just wanted to put a word out in case any interest. All items are 2008. i will aceept offers that are realistic to current prices and will combine for shipping. Thanks


----------

